# The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly



## man (May 1, 2009)

How badass is this movie?!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha typical ISTP


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

It's pretty badass.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Awesome movie! :laughing:*


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

It certainly has an awesome score


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Trope said:


> It's pretty badass.


I concur.
_______


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Never saw it.

But I did see this one:


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

It is a kickass movie. 



Elthalion said:


> It certainly has an awesome score
> YouTube - Ennio Morricone - The Good, The Bad & The Ugly (Concert)


This version was pretty good too:


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

The whole trilogy gets me. Classics!!!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Never saw it.
> 
> But I did see this one:
> 
> YouTube - Three Amigos


But have you seen this one?


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> But have you seen this one?


Haha! I'm a better man now having seen it.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I like The Good, The Band, and The Ugly, but my heart belongs to A Fistful of Dollars.


----------



## renjen (Apr 24, 2009)

Robatix said:


> I like The Good, The Band, and The Ugly, but my heart belongs to A Fistful of Dollars.


I was just watching this last night, and I concur.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

the badass-o-meter is off the charts.


----------



## man (May 1, 2009)

look at this, so clutch


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree it is good stuff. I like Once Upon A Time In The West more though. Claudia Cardinale is the hotness in that movie.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Also badass: Yojimbo (which A Fistful of Dollars was basically a remake of) and Sanjuro, the sequel to it.


----------

